# Problem with fish I brought earlier today...



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

I went along to my local aquatics place earlier, brought some Flame Tetra's all seemed okay at the time of purchase - until I got home that was. One of the fished seemed to have eyes that looked like they were ready to pop out of their sockets, so instead of placing him in the community tank, I placed him in a spare tank that I had on his own. I've just been downstairs and noticed that one of his eyes has fallen out  I've never come across this before, never had a sick fish & never knowingly purchased one but I really didn't want to take my chance and place him with the others, he seems to be swimming okay infact he seems fine. What should I should do? The place was closed by the time I brought the fish home, should I pop him back tomorrow or should I leave him to see how he goes? Is there anything I can do for him?? I'd hate to think he's in pain


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I went along to my local aquatics place earlier, brought some Flame Tetra's all seemed okay at the time of purchase - until I got home that was. One of the fished seemed to have eyes that looked like they were ready to pop out of their sockets, so instead of placing him in the community tank, I placed him in a spare tank that I had on his own. I've just been downstairs and noticed that one of his eyes has fallen out  I've never come across this before, never had a sick fish & never knowingly purchased one but I really didn't want to take my chance and place him with the others, he seems to be swimming okay infact he seems fine. What should I should do? The place was closed by the time I brought the fish home, should I pop him back tomorrow or should I leave him to see how he goes? Is there anything I can do for him?? I'd hate to think he's in pain


i would take it back asapmight be an idea to treat your tank with a general tonic or something also incase of infection


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I've put a capful of Aquisil into both the tanks, I'll pop him back tomorrow - shame though as I am not sure what they will do with him


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I've put a capful of Aquisil into both the tanks, I'll pop him back tomorrow - shame though as I am not sure what they will do with him


just keep aclose eye on all your other fish in case summat spreads, sometimes when fish get stressed illness occurs. I would def phone shop in the morning, some places will replace within 24 hours..


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

All the fish are okay, I never did take him back still got him and he's doing quite well, I didn't think he would survive but he has


----------

